# A Question for the Garden Folks



## fureverywhere (Jun 16, 2016)

We have a single Arborvitae in the front yard. A modest size, maybe five feet high and bushy. Just wondering about some brown in the middle. It's maybe six branches in the middle. Should I prune them or just let them stay? I'm still learning about evergreens.


----------



## Debby (Jun 27, 2016)

I'd prune them out.  The hole will eventually fill in if the bush is healthy.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> We have a single Arborvitae in the front yard. A modest size, maybe five feet high and bushy. Just wondering about some brown in the middle. It's maybe six branches in the middle. Should I prune them or just let them stay? I'm still learning about evergreens.



Don't be too hasty. Some Arborvitae turn yellowish or brownish at certain times. If it doesn't come back, then yes. Prune them out. Arborvitae stands pruning very well. If you don't want a big hole spread the pruning out and only take a branch or two at a time.


----------



## Debby (Jun 27, 2016)

I think you might be mistaking arborvitae for some other kind of tree underock1.  My mom has had hedges of them forever and the only time they change colour is when they're sick and/or dying.   That's why they're called evergreens.  Maybe what you're remembering is something like a larch which has the little needles but does drop them in the fall/winter?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 27, 2016)

Since I originally posted this I trimmed just the two or three brownest parts and just a few weeks later everything is green again


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Debby said:


> I think you might be mistaking arborvitae for some other kind of tree underock1.  My mom has had hedges of them forever and the only time they change colour is when they're sick and/or dying. View attachment 30279  That's why they're called evergreens.  Maybe what you're remembering is something like a larch which has the little needles but does drop them in the fall/winter?



Yeah. Those are the large ones, Deb. Ours was a Globe. Round and only a few feet high. Turned a brownish yellow every Winter.


----------

